# anybody seen any turkeys?



## bowhunter4life (Aug 23, 2003)

Saw a field full of toms in St. Johns yesterday right off of 127. Made the itch for april to get here that much worse.


----------



## Xorcist [USA] (Feb 9, 2004)

I drove up 127 yesterday and saw nothing by St. Johns.

I live in Saginaw so I took a left on 57 and where Merrill road meets 57 (about 20 mi. east of 127) I saw two corn fields full of them. I lost count at 33 in one section and 27 in another. Simply unbelievable!

Futher east I saw 11 pheasants. 9 females were standing by the roadside and two males just up the road. This all took place within 2 miles.

Definately the highlight of my workday.


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Saw 40+ birds, at least 12 toms, making their way to a feeding station in the Maple River Valley near Pellston Sunday. Looked like the feed container may have been empty, though  . With all the snow up there, the birds have it really tough this year. Hope the folks up there are able to keep them fed until winter breaks.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Playin' Hooky-Saturday is our pick up day for corn for the wild turkeys in Area J, and the guy that takes care of the feeders in that area that you saw was there. He probably has been there to fill it by now. 

We're doing the best we can this year considering the depth of the snow and severity of the winter, and so far, we're looking pretty good. We're feeding in more than 200 locations, and it looks like we'll feed more than 100 tons this year.

But, yes, you're right, money is going to be an issue, it always is. This winter will cost us in excess of $13,000. 

Our fundraising raffle has started and we do have tickets available now. Top prize, and there's 5 this year, is a $500 gift certificate to Jay's....the most supportive sporting goods folks in the state... 

Contact me and I'll give you the name of the folks who maintain those feeders in that area. 

I've also got some raffle tickets here if you're interested in trying to help us make sure we can get through not only this winter, but next winter, too.


----------



## HeavyChevy (May 25, 2002)

Seen 5 about 2 weeks ago up in avoca. 4 of them are brutes.


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

Good work Linda, where can I get in the raffle?

I live in Allegan Co. and see numerous birds every day, I may be mistaken but I think the first turkey plantings were here and they have done well.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Wow-I'm just blown away at all the interest I've had from folks today about our raffle tickets, a number of people have gone out of their way to get hold of me about them, and NONE of them live in northern Michigan!

THANK YOU!

We've printed a total of 2500 tickets, so your chances of winning are excellent...top prize is a $500 gift certificate from Jay's, then there are several more gift certificates from Jay's. Five prizes, in all...

The tickets are $5 apiece, EVERY PENNY of which goes straight to our winter turkey feeding programs here in Area J (Antrim, Otsego, Charlevoix, Emmet, and Cheboygan Counties). The raffle, which is a licensed raffle, will be held at Jay's in Gaylord on April 10th at noon, as soon as our annual wild turkey hunters workshop concludes, and we're going to ask Jimmy Gretzinger, host of MOOD, who will be our featured speaker this year (he often hunts turkeys in Area J), to draw the winning tickets. 

Please come if you're going to be in the area, admission to the workshop, which starts at 10 a.m., is free. 

Please contact me if you are either interested in buying tickets or in taking some to sell for us...the Traverse Bay Chapter of MWTHA is deeply, deeply grateful for your help. 

I only mention all of this because I am getting so many pms I can't keep up, Steve...normally, I would of course donate back to the site in turn for the mention, but again, all of the raffle ticket money goes to our wild turkey feeding programs, and I hope you don't mind...we are completely, totally non-profit, every dime goes back to the birds in our area.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

I know a spot in central Michigan where the guy has at least a dozen bookers coming to his feeder---he clears a trail to the woods where they stay so they don't mess up their beards in the deep snow.

Which I had that kinda spot...


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

bowhunter4life,

Saw a field full of 'em on Monday off M-21 just east of Shepardsville rd. 25-35 birds or so I'd guess, saw a few long-beards mixed in too. There's been no shortage of them where I deer hunt in that area (West side of Shepardsville between Taft and Parks) either. I've been seeng them all over the Ovid/St. John's area the past few monthes.

Al


----------



## baydog2 (Jun 14, 2003)

Every weekend been seeing a field with a lot of birds in it right next to my sisters. Nephew said they are there every day as the school bus goes thru. Wife said the other day when I was fishing that a group came thru the yard. Line started at one end of the yard and still past the other end of the yard. Shepards are sure good at busting birds just by barking in the house at them. BAYDOG


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

Jackson Co. off of Clear Lake rd. I Spotted 6 right up by the road side, 2 of em were longbeards.


----------



## Doctor (Jun 21, 2002)

Saw several fields with turkey's between Mt.Pleasant and St. Johns on 2/17. I saw a few beards swinging in the wind. Also saw a field full of deer.


----------



## bowhunter4life (Aug 23, 2003)

I went again over by St. Johns, and checked out the state game area there, sleepy hollow i believe is the name, and I saw quite a bit of sign. I also saw birds out in the fields again. I am guessing about 40 I am guessing, and quite a few had beards. I don't think spring is going to come quick enough. 

Jay


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Yup. That's the area I was speaking of. The property I deer hunt is just kitty-corner to the park on the north-west side. Tons of birds around there. I haven't ever seen alot of birds on the state land, but the surrounding private property is full of 'em. Might try knockin' on a couple doors. Good luck.

Al


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

I've been seeing a field full west of Mt. Pleasant on 20. sometimes about 75+/- birds out in the same field.


----------



## Asphalt Dave (Jan 31, 2003)

I seen about 30-35 today in Oceana Co. by Crystal Valley.
They were along side the road in the grassy area. stopped truck and watched them for a few minutes. there was 3, maybe 4 toms.
All the rest were hens.


----------



## rabbit whacker (Jan 22, 2003)

I saw a group of about 10 Saturday in Kent/Ionia County area. The ones up close were all toms, they were feeding in a corn field.


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

The wife went to let the dogs out yesterday and said there were 50 in her bird feeder.


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

Ive been seeing some around Armada in the past sevral weeks. 
I saw 3 nice toms w 8-10" beards north of town saturday, and a couple of flocks south of town.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

I have about 30 of them in my back yard daily. My neighbor probably has another 30 or 40. I pretty much see turkeys everywhere. They are like sparrows.

Jeff


----------

